# Can (should) I adopt a cat?



## carpediem (Aug 15, 2015)

Hey everyone! Newbie here, and this is my first post! 

I've been thinking about adopting a cat, but I'm not sure if I can (or should) do it because I've never owned a cat before, which is why I would be really grateful for any advice I can get!

I'm currently a student (I know this can be an instant disqualifier), but my course only consists of 15-20 hours per week. I also have a part time job during the weekends. Otherwise, though, I spend my time at home, in my small studio (which is about 22 sqm, or approx 240 sqft).

Additionally, the cat will be an indoors-only cat. I mean, I'll definitely take it out for walks (with a harness), but I'm not too keen on letting it out on its own, not least because I live on the 2nd floor so my flat won't be easily accessible to the kitty.

Under these circumstances, would it be appropriate for me to have a cat?

Just to address some other concerns others might have:
- I would be able to offer the cat a stable home, in the sense that my course is quite long so I'll be staying at my flat for at least 5-6 years. Fortunately, I own the flat, so I don't have to worry about landlords and moving. Beyond those years, I honestly don't know what will happen, but I _do _know that the cat has, at the very least, a guaranteed home with my parents while I figure things out.
- I definitely don't want any kittens. I know they're super adorable and all, but I just don't think I'm capable of caring for them. I'd much rather have an older, more settled cat, who's really friendly and affectionate (I love cuddling animals, so I think I'd be a bit sad if the cat was really distant and independent)! I'm only planning on getting one adult cat, but I'm open to having two if that would be better for the cat - I'm home most of the time, but I fully understand if it would be better to have two cats to keep each other company whilst I'm out. It goes without saying that any cat I get will be spayed/neutered (I think this is what most shelters require anyway).
- I've tried to be as prepared as possible, so I've been reading all about costs. I've done quite a bit of budgeting, so I've got all the usual expenses sorted out; by "usual expenses", I mean for food, toys, blankets, beds, kitty litter, etc. I've also started setting out a some money each month for vet bills and other emergencies.
- I've done a lot of reading about caring for cats, so I've already figured out what food to get it (one thing I've learnt on this forum is that dry food is an absolute *NO*, so I'm going with Animonda Carny and/or Bozita), what type of litter (Cat's Best), and I've got an extensive list of toys-to-get, including a selection of scratching posts, a most glorious cat tree I found on Amazon, a laser, feathers, mice, and so on!

Hopefully you'll be able to tell I've been doing lots of reading online to make sure it's the right thing to do - this is not a decision I take lightly, and I definitely don't want to just jump into this because if things go pear-shaped, it wouldn't be fair on the poor kitty!

Sorry for the long post - I've tried to be as detailed (and concise) as possible. Nevertheless, please feel free to ask me any questions!

I would be most grateful for any and all advice, because I want to make the best and most informed decision before I contact my local shelters (Woodside Animal Sanctuary and Cats Protection). I would also appreciate any advice from people who have adopted cats, or who work in shelters, since I do think I'll needs lots of help!

Thank you!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to PF :Cat
You sound as if you have done your research and are very well prepared to have a kitty in your life. The only thing I can add is that some shelters/rescues are not keen on cats being indoor only  but do make sure that you let them know that you are looking for an indoor cat.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

You say you don't know if you should because you've never had a cat before but we all had to start off like that and inexperienced and you learn as you go along and with help of people like those on PF. You really have done your homework which is great. Some rescues don't mind cats being indoors and some have certain cats who can only live indoors if they have disabilities such as being deaf or some other reason. However, it depends on which rescue you choose, and some are stricter than others. I think two cats, if you have room, is a good idea for company though cats are mostly happy on their own. I would say, if you live in a second floor flat, look at making your windows secure with screens so you can have them open during the summer while the cats are safe (would recommend Flat Cat screens or similar for this, they are brilliant). If you go to a rescue like Cats Protection, all their cats are neutered, microchipped, wormed and de-flead. I would suggest you get pet insurance because saving is OK but can be a slow process and if your pet was ill or had an accident which required a lot of expense (and, believe me, vet treatment can be expensive, sometimes being £000s), its a lot easier with insurance. You can get reasonable priced policies depending on how old your cat is. I hope you will decide to go ahead and we look forward to hearing when you have your new friend(s) and seeing photos and there are a lot of people on here to give you advice when needed. :Cat.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

How about offering to foster for a local charity? Small rescues often rely on foster spaces as they do not have their own rescue centres, or do not wish pregnant mums or those with young offspring to be kept in cattery environments. The requirements for fostering include being able to keep the cat safely inside and away from other pets, so a secure studio would be perfect.
You would probably need to build a relationship with a Rescue before they entrusted a foster to you, so do not be disheartened if your initial offer is not snapped up. Visit centres, get to know the people running them and then go from there.
Of course, many a foster career is cut short when the short term resident becomes more permanent  but that is no bad thing either.


----------



## Sherylina (Sep 17, 2012)

I dont think I personally would commit to adopting a cat if I didnt know if I would be able to continue to look after the cat in 5-6 years time. What if your parents change their mind or their circumstances simply change and mean they can't/don't want to look after the cat anymore? The rest of your concerns are fine and can be worked around and the right cat would be very happy with you  But do think seriously about if you are definitely going to make sure the cat is included in any future plans you make.


----------

